# Seat Leon Throttle adaption problem



## PeteH2A (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi all. I have a 2001 Seat Leon 1.6 16v BCB engine code with a Marelli MV ECU with a throttle adaption error and I'm not sure whether I'm using the right channel to adapt the throttle as the fields only display load and not throttle position.

The error codes reported are 17989 Throttle actuator basic settings not performed and 17950 - Angle sensor 1 implausible. 

I've fitted a new throttle body and replaced the connections in the multiplug to the throttle body as the old one had been extensively played with.

If I go to channel 060 in basic settings, the first 2 fields display Load - 7.0% and Load 93%. The third field shows Unit - 2 and the forth shows Error. If I attempt an adaption, the error message returns after a few seconds.

I'm stuck now! Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

What no scan?

Okay 

No help


----------



## PeteH2A (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi - I am new here, so just learning my way around. Here's the result of the scan. Is this what you were after?


VCDS Version: Release 11.11.1
Data version: 20111209

Tuesday,06,March,2012,09:42:30:39618

Chassis Type: 1M - Seat Leon/Toledo
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 17 19 22 35 36 37 46 56

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No: 036 906 034 DS
Component: MARELLI 4MV 5959 
Coding: 00031
Shop #: WSC 00001 
VCID: 66C7B034027CED4
VSSZZZ1MZ5R031365 SEZ7Z0D2548664

3 Faults Found:
17989 - Throttle Actuator (J338) 
P1581 - 35-00 - Basic Setting Not Performed
17962 - Throttle Actuator (J338) 
P1554 - 35-00 - Conditions for Basic Settings not Met
17950 - Angle Sensor 1 for Throttle Actuator (G187) 
P1542 - 35-00 - Implausible Signal
Readiness: 1010 0101

The second code is new and I suspect this is because its bloody cold here this morning and the engine temperature is less than 5 deg.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

:::::ALERT FORUM ACTION EMERGENCY MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U 

Just email or PM John [email protected] as to why I have chosen to do this for a modification answer to these posts.....
Ultimately this is his fault for how the account was handled.
[email protected]
You could say I feel insulted and abused..........


----------



## PeteH2A (Mar 5, 2012)

VCDS Version: Release 11.11.2
Data version: 20120126

Tuesday,06,March,2012,15:51:24:39618

Chassis Type: 1M - Seat Leon/Toledo
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 17 19 22 35 36 37 46 56

VIN: VSSZZZ1MZ5R031365 Mileage: 110130km/68431miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No: 036 906 034 DS
Component: MARELLI 4MV 5959 
Coding: 00031
Shop #: WSC 00001 
VCID: 66C7B034027CEC3
VSSZZZ1MZ5R031365 SEZ7Z0D2548664

2 Faults Found:
17989 - Throttle Actuator (J338) 
P1581 - 35-00 - Basic Setting Not Performed
17950 - Angle Sensor 1 for Throttle Actuator (G187) 
P1542 - 35-00 - Implausible Signal
Readiness: 1010 0101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ASR.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 K
Component: ASR FRONT MK60 0103 
Coding: 0013313
Shop #: WSC 00001 001 00001
VCID: 326F1C64AE34403

1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
013 - Check DTC Memory

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1M0-820-043.lbl
Part No: 1M0 820 043 E
Component: 1M-CLIMATRONIC X0702 
Coding: 00041
Shop #: WSC 06403 
VCID: 2443EA3CB4C0DE3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 1C0 909 605 A
Component: 39 AIRBAG VW51 0A 0008 
Coding: 13113
Shop #: WSC 06401 
VCID: 224FEC24AED4D03

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1M0-920-xx2-17.lbl
Part No: 1M0 920 902 A
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V06 
Coding: 04406
Shop #: WSC 00222 
VCID: 2545F738BFFA27B
VSSZZZ1MZ5R031365 SEZ7Z0D2548664

1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 06403 
VCID: F0EB566CB0B8B23

1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 799 F
Component: A7 Komfortgerát HLO 0004 
Coding: 00258
Shop #: WSC 06403 
VCID: 3A7F34442644B83

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1C2959802A
Component: A7 Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0202 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1C2959801A
Component: A7 Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0202 

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1C0959811A
Component: A7 Tõrsteuer.HL KLO 0202 

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 1C0959812A
Component: A7 Tõrsteuer.HR KLO 0202 

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 01: Engine (036 906 034 DS)

15:58:18 Group 060
7.5 % Load 92.5 % Load 2.0 (no units) ERROR


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you for posting an auto-scan.

:::::ALERT FORUM ACTION EMERGENCY MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U 

Just email or PM John [email protected] as to why I have chosen to do this for a modification answer to these posts.....
Ultimately this is his fault for how the account was handled.
[email protected]
You could say I feel insulted and abused..........


----------



## PeteH2A (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Jack but this is a new VDO throttle body (as per my original post) and I have tried the ADP loads of times but it is having none of it. I have a charger on it all the time I'm carrying out any diagnostics work on the car. How do I default the ECU?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

:::::ALERT FORUM ACTION EMERGENCY MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U 

Just email or PM John [email protected] as to why I have chosen to do this for a modification answer to these posts.....
Ultimately this is his fault for how the account was handled.
[email protected]
You could say I feel insulted and abused..........


----------



## PeteH2A (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for that. I've tried the reset and now have the following faults.


Tuesday,06,March,2012,17:42:18:39618
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.2
Data version: 20120126



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 01: Engine Labels: REDIR FAIL!
Control Module Part Number: 036 906 034 DS
Component and/or Version: MARELLI 4MV 5959
Software Coding: 00031
Work Shop Code: WSC 00001 
Additional Info: VSSZZZ1MZ5R031365 SEZ7Z0D2548664
VCID: 66C7B034027CEC3
2 Faults Found:

17989 - Throttle Actuator (J338) 
P1581 - 35-00 - Basic Setting Not Performed
17812 - EGR System 
P1404 - 35-00 - Basic Setting not Performed

Readiness: 1110 0101

Now 01 04 074 displays


Address 01: Engine (036 906 034 DS)

17:45:32 Group 074
0.67 V Voltage 
3.21 V Voltage 
0.888 V Voltage 
ERROR 
Tuesday,06,March,2012,17:46:52:39618
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.2
Data version: 20120126

I don't seem to be able to adapt the EGR valve now either. I seem to have made it worse? Opps!


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

:::::ALERT FORUM ACTION EMERGENCY MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U 

Just email or PM John [email protected] as to why I have chosen to do this for a modification answer to these posts.....
Ultimately this is his fault for how the account was handled.
[email protected]
You could say I feel insulted and abused..........


----------

